# Peyote Purple



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 16, 2016)

http://http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/mobile/cannabiogen-peyote-purple-seeds-2883

Just ordered a pack of these and was curious if anyone has any experience with the strain. Anything on potency and yield would be greatly appreciated! Tia!

BBP


----------



## key2life (Dec 17, 2016)

I just grew out 2 Cannabiogen Purple Mexican seeds and got 2 distinct phenotypes - 1 short squatty Indica with fat leaves and 1 tall lanky Sativa with thin leaves.  I know the strains are different, but also kind of similar - be interested if you get differing phenotypes on the Peyote Purple.  Potency and yield were/are good on both plants.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 17, 2016)

holy cow bomb---PEYOTE PURPLE---great strain name---love me the purps---look forward to your expedition journal :watchplant::48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks OS! It's supposed to be a stabilized bubba kush. Can't wait to get them!


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 17, 2016)

bombbudpuffa said:


> Thanks OS! It's supposed to be a stabilized bubba kush. Can't wait to get them!




bubba kush is a 2 thumbs up BINGO winner winner chx dinner---you gonna like that fo sho


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 17, 2016)

I Cant Wait To See Your Bud Pics BBP!:48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 17, 2017)

weedenthusiatic said:


> Contact me via kik messenger at  (zeguol) text or call +1 909 474 7904 we have all top quality strains at affordable prices.
> 
> We are professional growers
> and sell to our customers directly at
> ...



:clap:Omg I'm texting you right now!!!


:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 18, 2017)

Decided I'm going to work this line a lil more. From what I can gather its not too potent and has a lower yield. I'm going to outcross it to a few indicas then bx to the PP then do a lil inbreeding to the bx for a few generations to try and increase yield and potency.

Since I'm limited on space this lil project will probably take years to get the results I want. I'll do a thread and document my project.

Fathers that I'm considering so far-

Pakistani chitral kush
Pre 98 bubba x pck
Northern lights f2
Durango kush

Any comments or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## pookie123 (Mar 4, 2017)

I grew a few of them outdoors and someone decided to pull them out of the ground for me about 3 weeks into flower. I can tell you this though peyote purple is a pheno of bubba kush and is the most beautiful bud I have ever seen.
 Completely frosted with long trichomes with small heads but very frosty and unique looking. Look on youtube under medicropper and look for his peyote purple finished flowers  also look under youtube and search for peyote purple reviews and the first one to show up will be under custom grow 420 and his review of medicroppers peyote purple grow. I think you will be more than impressed.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 4, 2017)

pookie123 said:


> I grew a few of them outdoors and someone decided to pull them out of the ground for me about 3 weeks into flower. I can tell you this though peyote purple is a pheno of bubba kush and is the most beautiful bud I have ever seen.
> Completely frosted with long trichomes with small heads but very frosty and unique looking. Look on youtube under medicropper and look for his peyote purple finished flowers  also look under youtube and search for peyote purple reviews and the first one to show up will be under custom grow 420 and his review of medicroppers peyote purple grow. I think you will be more than impressed.



Believe me if there's a video of PP I've watched it. I've fell in love with this strain. Kind of obssessed with it lol.


----------



## pookie123 (Mar 5, 2017)

Peyote is a worked line and is pretty much feminised though they sell it as a regular 97% turn out female. Also exotic genetics has worked with peyote crossings you might want to look into 1 is called spirit in the sky, also cannabiogen, the original peyote breeder also has crosses with their peyote purple to increase its potency.


----------



## Snook (Mar 5, 2017)

Can't wait to see what you wind up with BBP


----------

